# Ram, Lrand



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

My computer has issues. Recently I was told to download and run Microsofts memory checking tool. It reported 127 errors in the LRAND test section. An example. Address 3aadbbd0 expected 18dafa2a actual 08dafa2a. Each address off by one. I run 2 512 MB PC3200 DDRAM sticks. Is it possible to tell which one or if both are bad without removing one at a time?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It may be possible, but by far the easiest way is to simply test them one at a time. It's also the most sure way to pinpoint the failure.


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Your right. Removed one and nothing, switched to the other and no more mem errors. Do you have any recomendations on RAM? Have read good and bad about Kingston, Corsair, PNY. Looking for decent PC3200 400mh at resonable price. NOT the cheap stuff.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Truthfully, I've had decent luck with all the brands you mention. It's sometimes luck of the draw. Crucial gets good reviews, but they're a bit more expensive than some of the budget memory. Crucial has a nice memory selector that helps you find the correct memory for your machine, a useful feature.


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you thats good to now. Found good price on crucial. Will order that


----------

